# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Chunky turns down Mira Nair's film

## Bluehacks

:Smile:   _Chunky Pandey regrets for not being part of Mira Nairs short film. He refused to work for the documentary on AIDS awareness which Nair is making, due to his other prior commitments. He says that he has already given dates to Sangeeth Sivan and therefore he couldnt say yes to Mira Nair. 

Though he couldnt make time for Miras short film, Chunky will be part of her next international film Shantaram which is based on the book Gregory David Roberts. The film stars Johnny Depp in lead role and is produced by Depp and Brad Pitt. Being a part of this film will surely be a big thing for Chunky. Chunkys last release was I See You which starred Arjun Rampal, Boman Irani and new comer Vipasha._

----------

